# Some recently completed



## greenleecustomcalls (Aug 5, 2017)

Here is a few call I recently completed please excuse the bad pic, There is a Turkey Pot Call in Eastern Red Cedar slate over Aluminum, with the turkey track and stippling bottom. A Pecan and Walnut Squirrel call, A redheart Wood Duck Shotgun Whistle, and a few strikers, one pecan one Afr ican Mahogany. Has been really hot here and hard to get anything done in the shop have to work reverse hours so that like midnight to 7.
jim

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 5, 2017)

Nice work Jim. I like the turkey track in the first one. Nice touch.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks Scott the turkey track is something I been doing awhile, it can be a pain, I am really not a wood carver and sometimes my dremel does not want to cooperate, but if that is what the customer wants I will do what I can. This went to PA and I guess the pot call is thicker than what he usually sees, it its an 1 1/8th inch thick, gives you something to hold on to. He told me most of his pots are 3/4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 5, 2017)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> Thanks Scott the turkey track is something I been doing awhile, it can be a pain, I am really not a wood carver and sometimes my dremel does not want to cooperate, but if that is what the customer wants I will do what I can. This went to PA and I guess the pot call is thicker than what he usually sees, it its an 1 1/8th inch thick, gives you something to hold on to. He told me most of his pots are 3/4.


Nice touch on the whistle- I like the shotgun shell

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Aug 5, 2017)

Mike that is something else been doing for a while now. only issue is it will load in a shotgun, but for some reason will not fire and sometimes has a hard time ejecting lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 5, 2017)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> Mike that is something else been doing for a while now. only issue is it will load in a shotgun, but for some reason will not fire and sometimes has a hard time ejecting lol.


I was wondering that. Sounds like voice of experience. :) biggest buck i ever had a chance at, 30 yds. Thick brush, had a model 99 savage 358.. he was a goner. Click. Nothing but a whitetail bounceing away. Somehow a 308 round , which i never owned a 308, got in with 358....:(


----------



## Ray D (Aug 5, 2017)

Great work Jim. I love the way you do the stippling...really a nice touch. Looking forward to using that hawk call you made me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 5, 2017)

The acorn call is unique -- squirrel call? Love it! Chuck


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Aug 5, 2017)

Yes, Chuck its a squirrel call, its mimics barking and chirps, works well on predators as well especially bobcats and foxes.


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Aug 5, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I was wondering that. Sounds like voice of experience. :) biggest buck i ever had a chance at, 30 yds. Thick brush, had a model 99 savage 358.. he was a goner. Click. Nothing but a whitetail bounceing away. Somehow a 308 round , which i never owned a 308, got in with 358....:(


Yes, Mike have had a few experiences like that especially since I hunt Flintlock a lot, but its part of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Aug 5, 2017)

Ray D said:


> Great work Jim. I love the way you do the stippling...really a nice touch. Looking forward to using that hawk call you made me.


Yes turkey season is gone for a while, time for deer and duck, coming soon to a theater near you lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Aug 5, 2017)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> Yes turkey season is gone for a while, time for deer and duck, coming soon to a theater near you lol


Yep. Teal and woodies next month.


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Aug 5, 2017)

I know it coming, hope I can get to hunt more this year, last year, didn't get to go much at all. But Im still not finished moving and hope to have this house on the market by the end of the month. Has taken a lot longer than I though working on the insurance and warrantee company time lines. They seem to drag things out as long as they can, then tell you nope we wont cover the damage.


----------



## Ray D (Aug 5, 2017)

Moving is a pain for sure. I was thinking you had already moved...North Carolina if I remember correctly.
I'm heading up to North Carolina to duck hunt during the first part of the split.


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Aug 5, 2017)

To Ray, have not completed the move I am still in Texas, and now Im not sure I am going to NC, think I headed to TN by way of Alabama for a few months. Problem is most of my stuff is already in NC lol. Going to get my things and leave the wife there.


----------



## Ray D (Aug 5, 2017)

Good luck with the move Jim...wherever you land. Tennessee has some beautiful country.


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Aug 5, 2017)

Ty Ray, yes I know I own about 40 acres north of Cookeville on the Cumberland Plateau


----------

